# D600 shutter oil spot question



## Peeb

I just got my D600 back from Nikon in the Spring for a clean/adjust of the infamous shutter mechanism.

Attached are a couple of test images taken today after about 2000 additional actuations.  Any chance this is anything other than the dreaded oil slapping?

If it is the shutter, do they automatically replace the shutter on the second time around or do I need to make a fuss to get it done?


----------



## Braineack

wait... just 2 months ago you sent it in for oil spots and they DIDNT replace the shutter?  That's the default service fix for oil spots, they know that cleaning is not the solution and have a legit fix.   I'd be pissed if all they did was clean the sensor -- that's a complete waste of time.

I'd be talking to a manager and just getting my new D610 at this point.


did you not submit this as a service advisory claim?


----------



## Peeb

Yes, it was sent in under the service advisory.   

I just called and was told the protocol is as follows:

1) inspect and try cleaning if it looks like there's hope it might work;
2) replace shutter if the cleaning didn't work;
3) replace camera if replacing shutter didn't work.

I've got my new mailing label printed and I'll be re-submitting with a stern letter suggesting that I at LEAST expect a new shutter at this point.


----------



## Braineack

oh that's bs, they know damn right a cleaning wont work!


----------



## DarkShadow

Sounds like they where hoping to get away with the cleaning and hope you wouldn't complain or send it back a second time.What a waist of everyones time especially  you the consumer.


----------



## SCraig

Might want to blow the sensor off with a bulb blower before you send it in, just to, you know, see if those happen to be dust spots and not oil.


----------



## astroNikon

looks like they changed their policy a bit.  It was probably getting kinda expensive with all the new D610s going out the door.

Over a year ago I had a shutter replacement.
Recently My d600 got broken and had spots.
after I submitted a photo with spots I never heard back, except they billed me to repair the mount.  More shooting and hopefully more spots.

I was contemplating just not getting it fixed but they charged me without notifying me of the final cost.  Bought a d750 while waiting. Then the decision was made for me.  Now I'm a "pro" with a backup camera.


----------



## JonA_CT

I don't think so...they replaced the shutter in mine last month -- or at least that's what the repair invoice said.


----------



## Peeb

Braineack said:


> oh that's bs, they know damn right a cleaning wont work!


My shutter count didn't go back to zero on my EXIF data sets, so I presumed that they didn't replace, but to be sure I went and dug up my packing slip from June and it appears they DID replace the shutter!  Surprised the shutter count wasn't reset to zero....


----------



## wezza13

Peeb said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh that's bs, they know damn right a cleaning wont work!
> 
> 
> 
> My shutter count didn't go back to zero on my EXIF data sets, so I presumed that they didn't replace, but to be sure I went and dug up my packing slip from June and it appears they DID replace the shutter!  Surprised the shutter count wasn't reset to zero....View attachment 125502
Click to expand...


I had the same with my D600.

They replaced the shutter but not the shutter count.

Seems strange that they wouldn't reset it :S


----------



## astroNikon

"RPL SHUTTER MECHANISM"
==> looks like they did replace the shutter.

The shutter count is not part of the shutter
but part of the main motherboard
you would hope that they would reset it but they don't.
mine wasn't reset either.


----------



## Braineack

okay perfect, dont send it back without first getting authorization for your D610 replacement.

follow the steps in the service advisory.


----------



## Peeb

Nikon trying to merely 'clean' the oily sensor.  I'm pushing back hard on this.  
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Braineack

I mean it says this right here:



> In the event that after this customer service measure has been performed, dust particle spots are still visible in your images, please contact Nikon Customer Relations by phone at the number indicated below to discuss your concern. If appropriate, Nikon will either replace your camera with a new D600 camera or its equivalent model.



I called Nikon CR when this happened to me.  I had to send them an image that proved my D600 with a replaced shutter was still spitting oil, and then once I did, they approved my replacement. 

A replaced shutter + oil gunslinger = appropriate for a replacement.


----------



## JonA_CT

Braineack said:


> I mean it says this right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the event that after this customer service measure has been performed, dust particle spots are still visible in your images, please contact Nikon Customer Relations by phone at the number indicated below to discuss your concern. If appropriate, Nikon will either replace your camera with a new D600 camera or its equivalent model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called Nikon CR when this happened to me.  I had to send them an image that proved my D600 with a replaced shutter was still spitting oil, and then once I did, they approved my replacement.
> 
> A replaced shutter + oil gunslinger = appropriate for a replacement.
Click to expand...


Just once? Or is the third time the charm?


----------



## Braineack

Here's how I got a new D610:

My D600 slung oil.  I sent it in via the service advisory link, got my free shipping label, sent it off, got the camera back 9 days day.

They replaced the shutter, the AA filter, and did some cleaning.

A year later, almost to the date, I noticed oil spots again.

I called the Nikon CR like described in the service advisory.   They setup a ticket for me, and gave me a link to upload photos to them.  I sent them off a few, and I received an email that I was approved, by a manager, for a replacement camera the next day.  I sent it off to Nikon, and 9 days later, I received a brand new D610 in the mail.

Others here like @nerwin have had a similar experience.


----------



## astroNikon

maybe they are trying to trim their losses now.

When I broke my mount and sent mine in I mentioned spots.  I sent in a photo of the spots but they never replied about the spots.  They charged my card for the fixes and shipped it back to me.

I had to clean my sensor a few months ago for a inventory shoot as I didn't quite have the time to send it in and wait for it to come back considering I needed it right then.  So I sent a pic at the beginning of the shoot that showed some spots.


----------



## nerwin

Braineack said:


> Here's how I got a new D610:
> 
> My D600 slung oil.  I sent it in via the service advisory link, got my free shipping label, sent it off, got the camera back 9 days day.
> 
> They replaced the shutter, the AA filter, and did some cleaning.
> 
> A year later, almost to the date, I noticed oil spots again.
> 
> I called the Nikon CR like described in the service advisory.   They setup a ticket for me, and gave me a link to upload photos to them.  I sent them off a few, and I received an email that I was approved, by a manager, for a replacement camera the next day.  I sent it off to Nikon, and 9 days later, I received a brand new D610 in the mail.
> 
> Others here like @nerwin have had a similar experience.



What? I bought my D610 new. Never had a D600. haha


----------



## Braineack

OH YEAH.

it was @MOREGONE 

my bad, similar b&w avatars.


----------



## DarkShadow

I wonder how things would have worked out if the issue had been with the D610.


----------



## shadowlands

What if you bought your D600 used, and it develops later?


----------



## astroNikon

shadowlands said:


> What if you bought your D600 used, and it develops later?


It's covered.
If you own a D600 then the warranty applies to you
no ownership limitations nor time limitations per their published support article after the lawsuits.

I bought mine refurbished (though no shutter replacement, which I had to do later).


----------



## shadowlands

Good to know for I just bought one. Ha!


----------



## Braineack

shadowlands said:


> What if you bought your D600 used, and it develops later?





astroNikon said:


> I bought mine refurbished.



yup, same here.


----------



## shadowlands

I basically traded my Nikon Coolpix A and Nikon SB-300 for a D600 with 30K clicks.


----------



## coastalconn

I bought one about a months ago. This thread made me decide to check it. Only has 12k clicks on it but the sensor is some ugly with spots noticeable at F5.6, after I blew it... Just printed my label..


----------



## Braineack

Might as well send it in for the shutter replacement if you have a week to spare without it,  just one step closer to a replacement when/if it happens again.


----------



## Peeb

coastalconn said:


> I bought one about a months ago. This thread made me decide to check it. Only has 12k clicks on it but the sensor is some ugly with spots noticeable at F5.6, after I blew it... Just printed my label..


Upper left hand corner? That's where mine always presented.


----------



## coastalconn

Everywhere, but upper left hand corner is the worst.. I think the previous owner tried to clean it and smeared it all over the sensor


----------



## astroNikon

My D600 had it worst in the upper left 

back to 2 Nikons @coastalconn  A FX and a DX ?  
you'll have to provide a comparison on low light/ISO between the two.

I still recall the day you jumped to Canon so that when you were on tv you could have a white lens .. haha


----------



## coastalconn

astroNikon said:


> My D600 had it worst in the upper left
> 
> back to 2 Nikons @coastalconn  A FX and a DX ?
> you'll have to provide a comparison on low light/ISO between the two.
> 
> I still recall the day you jumped to Canon so that when you were on tv you could have a white lens .. haha


Yup fx and DX.. As I always say, if you fill the frame on FX IQ is better(if your FX can get the shot), once you start cropping everything evens out. I did an informal test and IQ is better from the D500 and 500 F4 then it is with the D600, 500 F4 and 1.4x TC at higher ISO


----------



## BananaRepublic

Peeb said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh that's bs, they know damn right a cleaning wont work!
> 
> 
> 
> My shutter count didn't go back to zero on my EXIF data sets, so I presumed that they didn't replace, but to be sure I went and dug up my packing slip from June and it appears they DID replace the shutter!  Surprised the shutter count wasn't reset to zero....View attachment 125502[/QUOTE
> 
> They may view it as similar to clocking a car, Do you reset the odometer if you put in a new engine even thought the car might have travelled 100 K, I don't know
Click to expand...


----------



## JonA_CT

I'll be calling them about mine soon -- I've only had mine back for about 1600 shots and the smear is back.


----------



## Braineack

looks like classic d600 spots.  get a d610.


----------



## shadowlands

You guys are scaring me. My used D600 from adorama ships out today. I should have it before the weekend.


----------



## shadowlands

Is there truth to what they use to say, about "once you get 3-5K shutter count, it goes away? Mine will have a shutter count of 30-31K.


----------



## astroNikon

shadowlands said:


> Is there truth to what they use to say, about "once you get 3-5K shutter count, it goes away? Mine will have a shutter count of 30-31K.


maybe
maybe not

even with a shutter replacement people still get flinging oil issues.
But you would think it would stop sooner or later.


----------



## shadowlands

astroNikon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there truth to what they use to say, about "once you get 3-5K shutter count, it goes away? Mine will have a shutter count of 30-31K.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe
> maybe not
> 
> even with a shutter replacement people still get flinging oil issues.
> But you would think it would stop sooner or later.
Click to expand...


One must pray! Ha! Trusting in Adorama's service. They do rock!


----------



## astroNikon

I purchased my d600 from cameta camera "refurbished"
well, refurbished EXCEPT for a shutter replacement.
I had to send it in to Nikon for that after a short while.


----------



## JonA_CT

I bought mine used from KEH with around 50k clicks...for what it's worth.


----------



## shadowlands

JonA_CT said:


> I bought mine used from KEH with around 50k clicks...for what it's worth.



My D600 arrives on Friday. Fingers crossed. If I have the issue, I can simply return it to adorama, or send it to Nikon, for free, to have them correct it.
But I hope it's good to go, out of the box.


----------



## shadowlands

My D600 came. I love it. I want to keep it. It has the oil dust issue. I am shipping it to Nikon tomorrow, for the free repair.


----------



## astroNikon

shadowlands said:


> My D600 came. I love it. I want to keep it. It has the oil dust issue. I am shipping it to Nikon tomorrow, for the free repair.


welcome to the land of FullFrame.
Oh wait ... d800 ... d700 ... all those old FX lenses ... nevermind


----------



## shadowlands

astroNikon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> My D600 came. I love it. I want to keep it. It has the oil dust issue. I am shipping it to Nikon tomorrow, for the free repair.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the land of FullFrame.
> Oh wait ... d800 ... d700 ... all those old FX lenses ... nevermind
Click to expand...



When my D600 arrived, I shot some images of my son at school “meet the teacher day” with my old 50mm 1.8D.
Images were awesome! I was very pleased. Got home and decided to shoot the sky, above my house, with the same 50mm, and the D600, followed by the same shot with my D800.
D800 shot had a couple faint dust spots in the sky. Nothing abnormal. D600 shot was loaded with dark dust/oil spots, top left, big time, and a few in other areas towards the top and along the left.
I was bummed. I could have simply returned it to adorama, but I landed a killer deal on this one. So I printed my UPS label, etc, and it’s on its way to Nikon to be corrected.


----------



## astroNikon

I checked my d600.  no oil spots.
bummer.   I'm sure they cleaned it while it was in last month.


----------



## shadowlands

astroNikon said:


> I checked my d600.  no oil spots.
> bummer.   I'm sure they cleaned it while it was in last month.



So it's been back a month, and the oil issue hasn't returned? If so, that's a cool feeling.


----------



## astroNikon

shadowlands said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked my d600.  no oil spots.
> bummer.   I'm sure they cleaned it while it was in last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's been back a month, and the oil issue hasn't returned? If so, that's a cool feeling.
Click to expand...

Actually it had the shutter replaced back in July 2015.
I had a snafu the other month and had to send it in to fix the mount.  I also complained about some potential oil spots .. but I think they just cleaned it and sent it back (with the other costly repairs).

but no noticeable oil spots since last year.
I'm going to have to use it more ... want to get a free upgrade to a d610.


----------



## DarkShadow

Not a D600 but My D7200 through a few big  lubricant spots about a little ways down from the top shortly after I bought this past February the first few hundred shots.I noticed in a shot above a bird In flight with the blue sky.This made me go looking  for other ones and found a few more. I Cleaned it using several wet swabs to get it off,It was a PITA but I got it off.Now I have 20,160 clicks and it's looking good. I think someone on the assembly  line misunderstood a few drops of  lub for a  few dozen. Besides the know issue with the D600 and none reported that i know of with other models the lubricant slinging still happens periodically with different models. Someone i know has a D5500 purchased new a few months ago and the sensor is a mess.


----------



## astroNikon

DarkShadow said:


> Not a D600 but My D7200 through a few big  lubricant spots about a little ways down from the top shortly after I bought this past February the first few hundred shots.I noticed in a shot above a bird In flight with the blue sky.This made me go looking  for other ones and found a few more. I Cleaned it using several wet swabs to get it off. I was a PITA but I got it off.Now I have 20,160 clicks and it looking good. I think someone on the assembly  line misunderstood a few drops of  lub for a  few dozen.


The good thing with the D600 though is if it happens after a new shutter replacement, you get a new D610 camera.  It's like buy a used d600, and hope to upgrade later to a new d610 or newer version.  

I may try holding out until the d620 comes out.


----------



## coastalconn

My D600 came back today with a new shutter.  Haven't even taken it out of the plastic yet.  I'm probably going to sell it.  The D700 I got in the meantime is so much better for how I shoot, except the AF system in the D500 has me completely spoiled.  The D700 does Af a little quicker than the D600, but the D500 is like instant with my 500.  Pretty much have a conundrum on my hands for a back up.  It's starting to look like a D4 is probably the best bet, but I don't want to spend that much.  oh what to do...


----------



## Peeb

I'm surprised to learn that the D600 lags behind the D700 as I was shocked at how much better the D600 was as compared to the D5500.

Suppose I shouldn't have been surprised, but...


----------



## robbins.photo

coastalconn said:


> My D600 came back today with a new shutter.  Haven't even taken it out of the plastic yet.  I'm probably going to sell it.  The D700 I got in the meantime is so much better for how I shoot, except the AF system in the D500 has me completely spoiled.  The D700 does Af a little quicker than the D600, but the D500 is like instant with my 500.  Pretty much have a conundrum on my hands for a back up.  It's starting to look like a D4 is probably the best bet, but I don't want to spend that much.  oh what to do...


Well, think to yourself how many kidneys do I have.  Then think, how many do I actually need?

Lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## coastalconn

robbins.photo said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My D600 came back today with a new shutter.  Haven't even taken it out of the plastic yet.  I'm probably going to sell it.  The D700 I got in the meantime is so much better for how I shoot, except the AF system in the D500 has me completely spoiled.  The D700 does Af a little quicker than the D600, but the D500 is like instant with my 500.  Pretty much have a conundrum on my hands for a back up.  It's starting to look like a D4 is probably the best bet, but I don't want to spend that much.  oh what to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, think to yourself how many kidneys do I have.  Then think, how many do I actually need?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well kidneys are slightly over-rated.  But after much debate with myself, I think I came up with a better solution.  I've been thinking of a FX to match the performance of the D500, and short of the the D5 it's not going to happen..  Solution is sell my 300 F4 and Tammy 70-200 non VC and just get a 300 F2.8 af-s non VR and an old beater D300 in case something happens to my D500.  That way I can use the D500 and 300 F2.8 for my hawk setup or if I'm feeling weak.. I'll have a smaller setup!


----------



## shadowlands

Nikon has had my D600 since Friday. Haven't heard from them yet, but I have the UPS tracker, showing they have it.
I'll be hitting up Big Bend National Park this upcoming weekend, without it.


----------



## astroNikon

shadowlands said:


> Nikon has had my D600 since Friday. Haven't heard from them yet, but I have the UPS tracker, showing they have it.
> I'll be hitting up Big Bend National Park this upcoming weekend, without it. Boo! D800 to the rescue.


don't worry. Nikon shipped back my d600 without telling me.  They also charged my CC before asking to fix it.


----------



## astroNikon

coastalconn said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> My D600 came back today with a new shutter.  Haven't even taken it out of the plastic yet.  I'm probably going to sell it.  The D700 I got in the meantime is so much better for how I shoot, except the AF system in the D500 has me completely spoiled.  The D700 does Af a little quicker than the D600, but the D500 is like instant with my 500.  Pretty much have a conundrum on my hands for a back up.  It's starting to look like a D4 is probably the best bet, but I don't want to spend that much.  oh what to do...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, think to yourself how many kidneys do I have.  Then think, how many do I actually need?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well kidneys are slightly over-rated.  But after much debate with myself, I think I came up with a better solution.  I've been thinking of a FX to match the performance of the D500, and short of the the D5 it's not going to happen..  Solution is sell my 300 F4 and Tammy 70-200 non VC and just get a 300 F2.8 af-s non VR and an old beater D300 in case something happens to my D500.  That way I can use the D500 and 300 F2.8 for my hawk setup or if I'm feeling weak.. I'll have a smaller setup!
Click to expand...

you certainly stock pile the lenses quickly after switched back to the promised land .... 

how about a 300S ?


----------



## shadowlands

astroNikon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon has had my D600 since Friday. Haven't heard from them yet, but I have the UPS tracker, showing they have it.
> I'll be hitting up Big Bend National Park this upcoming weekend, without it. Boo! D800 to the rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry. Nikon shipped back my d600 without telling me.  They also charged my CC before asking to fix it.
Click to expand...

Hope they don't ship mine back, while I'm away. Don't need that box sitting at my door. Ha, they don't work that fast, anyway.


----------



## DarkShadow

I never experienced shooting a full frame nikon, thinking about renting a D750 just for comparison to the D7200. From some article I have read somewhere on the inter webs full of lies said the D7200 and the D750 IQ is about the same up to 6400.I think I recall a comparison samples and I couldn't see any difference with the Image quality,color or sharpness but I know the advantage's to full frame in general after owning and shooting the Canon 6D  and a 60D the 6D blew the 60D out of the water with IQ and noise.


----------



## coastalconn

astroNikon said:


> how about a 300S ?


This is how it went down.  Returned the D700, Sold the D600 with a 28-75 Tammy, sold the 300 F4, still need to sell the Tammy 70-200.  Purchased a nice kit with a D300, Tamron 70-300 VC and a cheap 28-80 for $450.  A friend of mine want the Tamron for $250, so I got the D300 and a beater lens for $200.  I already have the grip and CF card from when I got the D700.  
And today the beauty of the Nikon 300 F2.8 AF-S II showed up.  Gorgeous lens and super light at 5.5#.  For some reason it doesn't feel much heavier than the Tamron 150-600.  I couldn't find much to shoot, but here is a gull sample raw wide open.  I do shoot in flat to get a better idea of highlights in the histogram, so you will have to change it to standard.  But here is the file to play with.. DSC_6561.NEF



DarkShadow said:


> I never experienced shooting a full frame nikon, thinking about renting a D750 just for comparison to the D7200. From some article I have read somewhere on the inter webs full of lies said the D7200 and the D750 IQ is about the same up to 6400.I think I recall a comparison samples and I couldn't see any difference with the Image quality,color or sharpness but I know the advantage's to full frame in general after owning and shooting the Canon 6D  and a 60D the 6D blew the 60D out of the water with IQ and noise.


If you are focal length limited there is no advantage to a FX camera.  Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting


----------



## Peeb

coastalconn said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about a 300S ?
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it went down.  Returned the D700, Sold the D600 with a 28-75 Tammy, sold the 300 F4, still need to sell the Tammy 70-200.  Purchased a nice kit with a D300, Tamron 70-300 VC and a cheap 28-80 for $450.  A friend of mine want the Tamron for $250, so I got the D300 and a beater lens for $200.  I already have the grip and CF card from when I got the D700.
> And today the beauty of the Nikon 300 F2.8 AF-S II showed up.  Gorgeous lens and super light at 5.5#.  For some reason it doesn't feel much heavier than the Tamron 150-600.  I couldn't find much to shoot, but here is a gull sample raw wide open.  I do shoot in flat to get a better idea of highlights in the histogram, so you will have to change it to standard.  But here is the file to play with.. DSC_6561.NEF
> 
> 
> 
> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never experienced shooting a full frame nikon, thinking about renting a D750 just for comparison to the D7200. From some article I have read somewhere on the inter webs full of lies said the D7200 and the D750 IQ is about the same up to 6400.I think I recall a comparison samples and I couldn't see any difference with the Image quality,color or sharpness but I know the advantage's to full frame in general after owning and shooting the Canon 6D  and a 60D the 6D blew the 60D out of the water with IQ and noise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are focal length limited there is no advantage to a FX camera.  Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting
Click to expand...

Loved the RAW file.  If you lighten the eye a shade it really changes the character of your subject!  Very sharp capture.


----------



## coastalconn

Peeb said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> how about a 300S ?
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it went down.  Returned the D700, Sold the D600 with a 28-75 Tammy, sold the 300 F4, still need to sell the Tammy 70-200.  Purchased a nice kit with a D300, Tamron 70-300 VC and a cheap 28-80 for $450.  A friend of mine want the Tamron for $250, so I got the D300 and a beater lens for $200.  I already have the grip and CF card from when I got the D700.
> And today the beauty of the Nikon 300 F2.8 AF-S II showed up.  Gorgeous lens and super light at 5.5#.  For some reason it doesn't feel much heavier than the Tamron 150-600.  I couldn't find much to shoot, but here is a gull sample raw wide open.  I do shoot in flat to get a better idea of highlights in the histogram, so you will have to change it to standard.  But here is the file to play with.. DSC_6561.NEF
> 
> 
> 
> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never experienced shooting a full frame nikon, thinking about renting a D750 just for comparison to the D7200. From some article I have read somewhere on the inter webs full of lies said the D7200 and the D750 IQ is about the same up to 6400.I think I recall a comparison samples and I couldn't see any difference with the Image quality,color or sharpness but I know the advantage's to full frame in general after owning and shooting the Canon 6D  and a 60D the 6D blew the 60D out of the water with IQ and noise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are focal length limited there is no advantage to a FX camera.  Photographic Dynamic Range versus ISO Setting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Loved the RAW file.  If you lighten the eye a shade it really changes the character of your subject!  Very sharp capture.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, that 300 F2.8 is a keeper!  It's sharp without even adding sharpening..


----------



## shadowlands

DarkShadow said:


> I never experienced shooting a full frame nikon, thinking about renting a D750 just for comparison to the D7200. From some article I have read somewhere on the inter webs full of lies said the D7200 and the D750 IQ is about the same up to 6400.I think I recall a comparison samples and I couldn't see any difference with the Image quality,color or sharpness but I know the advantage's to full frame in general after owning and shooting the Canon 6D  and a 60D the 6D blew the 60D out of the water with IQ and noise.



My first FX camera was the D700. I owned the D300 at the same time.

Loved them both, but needed the low light capability of the D700 for shooting inside churches without flash, etc…

And of course, the 50mm is 50mm, aspect, etc… I’ve been in love, since.


----------



## shadowlands

My D600 came back yesterday. Shutter replaced. Nice! I'll test it latest today, and hope all is well.
Also hope the dust oil situation doesn't return. Since my shutter was replaced, I should be good to go, right?


----------



## astroNikon

shadowlands said:


> My D600 came back yesterday. Shutter replaced. Nice! I'll test it latest today, and hope all is well.
> Also hope the dust oil situation doesn't return. Since my shutter was replaced, I should be good to go, right?


Yes, supposedly.
All should be well.  But if you get any more oil spots another complaint should drive a D610 to your doorstop .. assuming they aren't trying *not* to do that anymore.


----------



## shadowlands

astroNikon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> My D600 came back yesterday. Shutter replaced. Nice! I'll test it latest today, and hope all is well.
> Also hope the dust oil situation doesn't return. Since my shutter was replaced, I should be good to go, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, supposedly.
> All should be well.  But if you get any more oil spots another complaint should drive a D610 to your doorstop .. assuming they aren't trying *not* to do that anymore.
Click to expand...


Come on oil spots, return! Ha! Kidding. If it works, I'm happy. But if it returns, you bet I'll send 'er back!


----------



## astroNikon

shadowlands said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> My D600 came back yesterday. Shutter replaced. Nice! I'll test it latest today, and hope all is well.
> Also hope the dust oil situation doesn't return. Since my shutter was replaced, I should be good to go, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, supposedly.
> All should be well.  But if you get any more oil spots another complaint should drive a D610 to your doorstop .. assuming they aren't trying *not* to do that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on oil spots, return! Ha! Kidding. If it works, I'm happy. But if it returns, you bet I'll send 'er back!
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm trying to use mine more and more again to hopefully get that free d610 upgrade.
Braineack got one and so did a few others.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

When Nikon replaces the shutter assembly due to oil spots on the sensor, do they effectively clean the oil spots or do they replace the sensor?  

I have not heard of any significant improvement in the 610 beyond a better shutter.  I believe better auto white balance is one.  So, if the sensor is ok and you have the shutter from a 610, there is no reason to want a 610 you already have one.

I bought my 600 used from a Canadian dealer.  Shutter quit working within the 90 day warranty and Nikon replaced it.  lucky! Never had any oil spot issue that I know of.  The only reason I want a new camera is that I miss the fuzzy logic of looking up the matrix meter info in a library of pictures that were reviewed and assessed by photographers like I had in my N90s.  The camera's auto exposure and auto white balance is inconsistent at times.   the D750 has the database lookup, but it is having multiple quality issues.  So, I'll wait for the next full frame.  the 600 was introduced in 2012, the 750 in 2014, so maybe soon?
thanks
drive-by



astroNikon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> My D600 came back yesterday. Shutter replaced. Nice! I'll test it latest today, and hope all is well.
> Also hope the dust oil situation doesn't return. Since my shutter was replaced, I should be good to go, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, supposedly.
> All should be well.  But if you get any more oil spots another complaint should drive a D610 to your doorstop .. assuming they aren't trying *not* to do that anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on oil spots, return! Ha! Kidding. If it works, I'm happy. But if it returns, you bet I'll send 'er back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm trying to use mine more and more again to hopefully get that free d610 upgrade.
> Braineack got one and so did a few others.
Click to expand...


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

p.s.  my shutter count is over 19k.  i believe it was 5k when i got it two years ago.


----------



## astroNikon

You do *not* get  a new sensor
only a new shutter mechanism to replace the previous one.

There are other minor improvements of the D610 vs the D600
(a) slightly faster at 6fps than 5.5fps
(b) a new 3 FPS Quiet Continuous (Qc) shutter mode
(c) for some reasons in tests the D610 has slightly lower ISO and Dynamic Range


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

i didn't think you got a new sensor, but another post here said that they can't clean it.  regardless, it is interesting that the 610 has lower Dynamic Range; so does the 750 which was one reason I decided to keep the 600 another year or two.  this is a complaint about the D5, coupled with stories about "difficult" warranty repairs, is a bit worrisome about Nikon's future.


----------



## astroNikon

They cleaned my sensor when they replaced the shutter.  From other ppls paperwork they've cleaned their sensor too.  I've also cleaned it myself.

I don't understand your D750 and D5 issue?
The D600 has a *lifetime* shutter replacement program.

I have a d750 and d600.  I think the ISO on the D750 is superior to my d600 contrary to DxO testing numbers.  DxO also shows the DR better on the d750.  Though the numbers are close.  I have not tested the DR of the d750 v d600.

FYI, Canon has their list of issues too with their cameras. just look up recalls on the 7dmii or other cameras.


----------



## Braineack

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> When Nikon replaces the shutter assembly due to oil spots on the sensor, do they effectively clean the oil spots or do they replace the sensor?



they replace the AA filter.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

thanks for clarifying!  Brainwack ;-)

astro:  after reading about the 750's issues, i reread the NPhoto stats and saw that the 600 was a bit better dynamically than the 750.  i had actually ordered a 750 and was leaning towards cancelling and this tidbit put me over into cancelling.  i love the dynamic range of the 600.  (don't laugh, but it is my first digital camera - i knew what i was waiting for!) there are some pros who have complained that the d5's dynamic range is unacceptably low.  enough so that one uses his older bodies.  imagine, not using a $6.5k body!!


----------



## shadowlands

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> thanks for clarifying!  Brainwack ;-)
> 
> astro:  after reading about the 750's issues, i reread the NPhoto stats and saw that the 600 was a bit better dynamically than the 750.  i had actually ordered a 750 and was leaning towards cancelling and this tidbit put me over into cancelling.  i love the dynamic range of the 600.  (don't laugh, but it is my first digital camera - i knew what i was waiting for!) there are some pros who have complained that the d5's dynamic range is unacceptably low.  enough so that one uses his older bodies.  imagine, not using a $6.5k body!!


I know.. the D600 is still one of Nikon's best cameras, IQ wise.


----------



## shadowlands

Sorry for bringing this posting back, but I have an update. I had my D600 repaired a few months ago. Oil sports are returning.
It's not horrible, but they're slowly returning. So I think I'll send it back, free, for my second time. Any chance they'll toss me a D610?
Or are those days over?


----------



## astroNikon

Hope you get a d610.

I've been heavily using my d600 even with a d750 hoping for oil spots showing up.  But I take a lot of pictures of aircraft so I get a lot of sky blue images of which to check for oil spots.  None yet   even 5,000+ later.


----------



## shadowlands

astroNikon said:


> Hope you get a d610.
> 
> I've been heavily using my d600 even with a d750 hoping for oil spots showing up.  But I take a lot of pictures of aircraft so I get a lot of sky blue images of which to check for oil spots.  None yet   even 5,000+ later.


That would be cool. It would be like Christmas came early! Ha!


----------



## Braineack

shadowlands said:


> Sorry for bringing this posting back, but I have an update. I had my D600 repaired a few months ago. Oil sports are returning.
> It's not horrible, but they're slowly returning. So I think I'll send it back, free, for my second time. Any chance they'll toss me a D610?
> Or are those days over?



Don't just send it back willy-nilly --  please contact Nikon Customer Relations by phone at the number indicated below to discuss your concern -- like the Service Advisory says to do.

They won't replace your D600 unless you call, otherwise they'll just perform the service again.


----------



## shadowlands

Braineack said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bringing this posting back, but I have an update. I had my D600 repaired a few months ago. Oil sports are returning.
> It's not horrible, but they're slowly returning. So I think I'll send it back, free, for my second time. Any chance they'll toss me a D610?
> Or are those days over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't just send it back willy-nilly --  please contact Nikon Customer Relations by phone at the number indicated below to discuss your concern -- like the Service Advisory says to do.
> 
> They won't replace your D600 unless you call, otherwise they'll just perform the service again.
Click to expand...


I appreciate you taking the time. I have not boxed it up yet, so I'll do what you mentioned. I'll call them.


----------



## astroNikon

shadowlands said:


> Sorry for bringing this posting back, but I have an update. I had my D600 repaired a few months ago. Oil sports are returning.
> It's not horrible, but they're slowly returning. So I think I'll send it back, free, for my second time. Any chance they'll toss me a D610?
> Or are those days over?


before you send it off they'll want some photo examples from your camera.

and .. make a few other photo examples of other things and send those to me 

how do you compare the d600 to you d800?


----------



## shadowlands

astroNikon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bringing this posting back, but I have an update. I had my D600 repaired a few months ago. Oil sports are returning.
> It's not horrible, but they're slowly returning. So I think I'll send it back, free, for my second time. Any chance they'll toss me a D610?
> Or are those days over?
> 
> 
> 
> before you send it off they'll want some photo examples from your camera.
> 
> and .. make a few other photo examples of other things and send those to me
> 
> how do you compare the d600 to you d800?
Click to expand...


Awesome, that I can do... I can shoot the sky at f22 and see the little black, upper left, like before. Not as many, but they're returning.
D600 vs D800? Love 'em both. I like working on 24MP files more, ha!!! And the lighter/smaller heft of the D600. D800 is a tank.


----------



## Frank F.

Peeb said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh that's bs, they know damn right a cleaning wont work!
> 
> 
> 
> My shutter count didn't go back to zero on my EXIF data sets, so I presumed that they didn't replace, but to be sure I went and dug up my packing slip from June and it appears they DID replace the shutter!  Surprised the shutter count wasn't reset to zero....View attachment 125502
Click to expand...



They replace the shutters for free, but do not reset the counter that is their normal procedure. That is what they did in my case too. I am happy with my D600, although my D500 is the better camera in many respects. And both are better in many respects than my D3, although the D3 is a very good camera. That is called progress.


----------



## Peeb

Frank F. said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh that's bs, they know damn right a cleaning wont work!
> 
> 
> 
> My shutter count didn't go back to zero on my EXIF data sets, so I presumed that they didn't replace, but to be sure I went and dug up my packing slip from June and it appears they DID replace the shutter!  Surprised the shutter count wasn't reset to zero....View attachment 125502
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They replace the shutters for free, but do not reset the counter that is their normal procedure. That is what they did in my case too. I am happy with my D600, although my D500 is the better camera in many respects. And both are better in many respects than my D3, although the D3 is a very good camera. That is called progress.
Click to expand...

I suppose they consider the shutter count the equivalent of a car's odometer- measuring how much the entire unit has accomplished as opposed to showing actual shutter actuations for THAT shutter.


----------



## astroNikon

Frank F. said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh that's bs, they know damn right a cleaning wont work!
> 
> 
> 
> My shutter count didn't go back to zero on my EXIF data sets, so I presumed that they didn't replace, but to be sure I went and dug up my packing slip from June and it appears they DID replace the shutter!  Surprised the shutter count wasn't reset to zero....View attachment 125502
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They replace the shutters for free, but do not reset the counter that is their normal procedure. That is what they did in my case too. I am happy with my D600, although my D500 is the better camera in many respects. And both are better in many respects than my D3, although the D3 is a very good camera. That is called progress.
Click to expand...

How is the D500 better, I'm asking because I'm thinking of adding one .. maybe .. they have a Black Friday sale coming up which will include the Camera/Battery Grip for $1799.  Then entire price is just hard to swallow even after swallowing buying a D750 to go along with the D600.


----------



## Frank F.

DOF


astroNikon said:


> How is the D500 better, I'm asking because I'm thinking of adding one .. maybe .. they have a Black Friday sale coming up which will include the Camera/Battery Grip for $1799.  Then entire price is just hard to swallow even after swallowing buying a D750 to go along with the D600.



IQ: The D750/610/600 have in my view better tonality up to 6400 ISO, above that the better electronics of the D500 kick in and deliver usable files up to 20.000 ISO.

AF: The D500 drives lenses that are basicly non-AF on the D600 like the 1.4/24G at 10 fps including tracking. Impressive. On lenses that are already fast AF like the 2.8/24-70G the difference is not so big. All sports optics are driven like hell and tracking is spot on as soon as you figured out how to drive this machine with 2500 gears. After months of use I still think there is a lot of headroom learning the AF system and it is worth it!

ERGONOMICS: The D500 including the grip has the best overall ergonomics of any camera *in portrait mode* I have used so far. In landscape mode it is beaten only by the D5, which has some compromise button layout in portrait mode. Compared to my D3 which was my benchmark before it is a terrific progress

And now the most important thing

WB and COLOR CONSISTENCY: Although not announced anywhere the D500 has hands down the best Auto WB in mixed light situations I have ever seen. In fact I considered it impossible to have such clean files in such bad light situations. This is worth more than one stop of sensitivity. This is mind blowing. The second thing is the color stays the same consistently ove a huge range of ISO settings, so "M" mode plus Auto ISO & corrections is a very good option, controlling blur as needed by setting time, controlling DOF as needed by setting Aperture ... Plus, you max out at 20.000 ISO with "grain after processing" in the range of ISO 400 slide film.

Any more questions?

ERGONOMICS





AUTO WHITE BALANCE IN MIXED LIGHT (D600)




AUTO WHITE BALANCE IN MIXED LIGHT (D500)




same lens, same perspective, same settings, see EXIF


----------



## astroNikon

Frank F. said:


> DOF
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the D500 better, I'm asking because I'm thinking of adding one .. maybe .. they have a Black Friday sale coming up which will include the Camera/Battery Grip for $1799.  Then entire price is just hard to swallow even after swallowing buying a D750 to go along with the D600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IQ: The D750/610/600 have in my view better tonality up to 6400 ISO, above that the better electronics of the D500 kick in and deliver usable files up to 20.000 ISO.
> 
> AF: The D500 drives lenses that are basicly non-AF on the D600 like the 1.4/24G at 10 fps including tracking. Impressive. On lenses that are already fast AF like the 2.8/24-70G the difference is not so big. All sports optics are driven like hell and tracking is spot on as soon as you figured out how to drive this machine with 2500 gears. After months of use I still think there is a lot of headroom learning the AF system and it is worth it!
> 
> ERGONOMICS: The D500 including the grip has the best overall ergonomics of any camera *in portrait mode* I have used so far. In landscape mode it is beaten only by the D5, which has some compromise button layout in portrait mode. Compared to my D3 which was my benchmark before it is a terrific progress
> 
> And now the most important thing
> 
> WB and COLOR CONSISTENCY: Although not announced anywhere the D500 has hands down the best Auto WB in mixed light situations I have ever seen. In fact I considered it impossible to have such clean files in such bad light situations. This is worth more than one stop of sensitivity. This is mind blowing. The second thing is the color stays the same consistently ove a huge range of ISO settings, so "M" mode plus Auto ISO & corrections is a very good option, controlling blur as needed by setting time, controlling DOF as needed by setting Aperture ... Plus, you max out at 20.000 ISO with "grain after processing" in the range of ISO 400 slide film.
> 
> Any more questions?
> 
> ERGONOMICS
> View attachment 130094
> 
> AUTO WHITE BALANCE IN MIXED LIGHT (D600)
> View attachment 130095
> 
> AUTO WHITE BALANCE IN MIXED LIGHT (D500)
> View attachment 130096
> 
> same lens, same perspective, same settings, see EXIF
Click to expand...

That WB/Color Consistency is one problem I have in indoor soccer when the exposure isn't off to begin with.  

With indoor soccer I used my D750 last time out (first time) which I think was better than my D600 (used many times in the past).

The indoor field is interesting.  blow up bubble with white cannister lights projected up the walls.  In my one spot where I stand (next to lights) My ISO is 640 for players close to me.  Down the field they are ISO 6400  (f/2.8 in all instances).    My D750 I had ISO max to 12500 but it only went up to 6400. On my D600 i had it max at 6400 and it was there a lot.  

I'm curious how the D500 being a crop sensor would handle the lighting variations. And I assume it would have to go up to 25,600 ISO and thus how the image would be affected.  

When I played with a D500 last weekend I took the ISO up high and was not impressed - this was IN BestBuy shooting their little display of a light tower changing colors and a couple windmills with fans spinning.   Got a lot of noise .. I think I deleted the images already.  on the attached 18-80 kit lens.

Of course the crop would help me in aircraft photography hopefully.  Though when I tested my d7000 vs d600 years ago the cropped image of the d600 24mp was better than the cropped image of the d7000 16mp sensor - think images of aircraft 14 miles away, so think of it more of expanding a dot.  And the international space station flying past really far away on a 5,000mm lens scope.

Black Friday there's going to be a sale of the D500 plus OEM Grip for $1799 .... so I'm looking at that option again.


----------



## Frank F.

Indoor soccer is where the better AF comes in. I do not recommend anything above 20.000 ISO and NEVER USE JPEG in high ISO situations and NEVER USE NR in camera.

Use the NR shipped with NX-D. This is the best option as far as I am concerned. Really bad light, ISO 16.000, NR color only in NX-D:


----------



## shadowlands

I sold my D600 and my Nikon 20mm 1.8G. Put $1400.00 back in my bank and made my bag lighter.
G.A.S. was cutting into my pockets. Ha!!!


----------



## Frank F.

Shadowlands. Got lots of equipment to sell. Wait for December. Prices are higher then.


----------



## shadowlands

Frank F. said:


> Shadowlands. Got lots of equipment to sell. Wait for December. Prices are higher then.


Nah. I'm done. I already sold what I needed to sell. It was only my D600 body. My 20mm I simply returned. I just wrote myself a fat check and made my bag lighter. Feels great.


----------



## Frank F.

The 20/f=1.8G is a great lens. Because I already own the 24/f=1.4G I could resist that one.

Compositionally I feel I am still on a steep learning curve for wide angle. I am quite good in 35mm, 50mm, 85mm and equirectangular scenes.

Have been practicing the 135mm long ago (in film days one of my favourites!).

24mm ist still very wide for me, feel more comfortable with the lens in crop mode on the D500.

300mm (cropped and uncropped) is new to me but much easier. I feel, to cut a very small slice from the reality cake is easier than to combine all the conflicting elements into one composition at the wide end.


----------



## astroNikon

shadowlands said:


> I sold my D600 and my Nikon 20mm 1.8G. Put $1400.00 back in my bank and made my bag lighter.
> G.A.S. was cutting into my pockets. Ha!!!


Didn't sell your old and rusty d800 instead?


----------



## shadowlands

astroNikon said:


> shadowlands said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my D600 and my Nikon 20mm 1.8G. Put $1400.00 back in my bank and made my bag lighter.
> G.A.S. was cutting into my pockets. Ha!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't sell your old and rusty d800 instead?
Click to expand...


No way, Jose! Can't let that one go. I've not outgrown it. It's perdy!


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

i agree that the D600 has inconsistent auto wb issues, but this is worse than any of my experiences.
what was the pic before this one; was it outside?  


Frank F. said:


> AUTO WHITE BALANCE IN MIXED LIGHT (D600)
> View attachment 130095


----------



## Frank F.

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> i agree that the D600 has inconsistent auto wb issues, but this is worse than any of my experiences.
> what was the pic before this one; was it outside?
> 
> 
> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> 
> AUTO WHITE BALANCE IN MIXED LIGHT (D600)
> View attachment 130095
Click to expand...



As far as I understand it Auto White balance is calculated from the CURRENT scene. It was terrible mixed light incadescent setting sun converter Bulbs reflected light from wooden walls. The D600 might be able to handle this halfways if you create a measured PREset for the very scene. But. The D5 and D500 can handle it out of the box.

PS. No. The shots before that shot were taken inside in changing bad light


----------



## Braineack

There was a WB fix when they re-released it as the D610.  I shoot RAW so never really noticed a problem...


----------



## Frank F.

I shoot RAW. But the mess you see here results in extra bad statistics for the blue channel so you will see extra ugly noise. The D500 files are already 96% where I want them so the leverage is huge


----------



## astroNikon

The d600 also had a firmware patch to fix whitebalance/color issues.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter

unless someone needs the speed of many consecutive rapid jpg's for sports, i assume everyone shoots raw


----------



## Frank F.

With XQD cards the D500 is as fast with RAW as with JPEG


----------



## Frank F.

PS: In California I switched off the JPEG from JPEG + RAW, because I was running out of card space. The D600 JPEGs are very very nice, I am not so happy with the D500 JPEGs, have possibly not found the best in camera settings yet. I loved it that I could set my D70 cameras from Capture Camera Control 4.x and chasnge them very significantly. 

So currently I spend more time on the computer, developing RAWs. Time that I take although I do not have it.

I still do the bracketing, because I like to have the choice of starting point for my edit, because I see that my unstabilized setup tends to have one sharpest in every three and because sometimes slight camera movement between the shots or movement of people in the BG can make all the difference, also in portraits I see slight expression changes I can capture and in mixed light situations WB can change due to light changs. On frame can be on the oprange side, one on the green, one more neutral or slightly blueish, which is the easiest to correct.


----------

